# Como



## TimeHP

Ciao a tutti.
Vorrei sapere se la prima _o_ di _Como_ è pronunciata in modo aperto o chiuso.
Grazie.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Se parli della città, allora la prima "o" è aperta  

Simona


----------



## TimeHP

Sì, parlo della città. 
Ieri sera una persona di Como mi ha detto che si pronunciava in modo chiuso. Tra i presenti c'era disaccordo: alcuni dicevano aperta, altri chiusa.
Forse è aperta in Italiano e chiusa nel dialetto comasco?
Nel qual caso a chi spetta l'ultima parola?

Grazie. 
Ciao.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Ho consultato un dizionario enciclopedico, e il nome della città è scritto "Còmo", per cui credo che si legga con la "o" aperta, e se questo fosse vero, allora è la lingua italiana che ha ragione, e probabilmente Còmo letto con la "o" chiusa è solo una variante comasca. Magari qualcun altro che lo sa con certezza potrà confermare o smentire.

Simona


----------



## soulpaolo

Se è vero che l'ultima parola riguardo alle vocali brevi o aperte spetta all'uso toscano, direi senz'altro Còmo


----------



## rericri

io abito a como e pronuncio la prima O chiusa, come tutti gli altri. 
anzi, devo dire che la O aperta non solo stride, ma fa anche sorridere


----------



## soulpaolo

I settentrionali tendono a neutralizzare l'opposizione di timbro chiudendo tutto, i meridionali aprendo tutto. Fidatevi dei toscani a questo proposito


----------



## Necsus

Dal DOP (Dizionario di ortografia e pronuncia): 
Como - kòmo ('o' aperta); pronuncia locale kómo ('o' chiusa).


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Concorso con Necsus, prova a leggere anche questo e quest'altro thread.


----------



## moodywop

rericri said:
			
		

> io abito a como e pronuncio la prima O chiusa, come tutti gli altri.
> anzi, devo dire che la O aperta non solo stride, ma fa anche sorridere


 
 
A me sembra giusto che un comasco pronunci il nome della propria città seguendo l'uso locale.

Farei questa obiezione a chi ritiene che si debba seguire la pronuncia toscana: un poveretto che volesse davvero uniformare la propria pronuncia a quella riportata nei dizionari che dovrebbe fare? Consultare il DOP ogni cinque secondi? Ho appena dato un'occhiata: _Fiesole _e_ francese_ si pronunciano con la -s- sonora, _Pisa _e _inglese _con la -s- sorda. Solo un toscano DOC è in grado di pronunciare le _e/o/s/zz _rispettando la pronuncia riportata nei dizionari perché la impara fin da piccolo.


----------



## Necsus

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Concor*s*o con Necsus.


Ehi, GC! Ma se io non volessi concorrere?  Comunque, che cosa si vince? 
(non è _fuori tema_... correzione! eheheh...)


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Grazie, Necsus! La fretta è una pessima amica e regala sempre refusi....


----------



## comeunanuvola

Beh! Allora ditemi di Roma.....

Quando vado in giro per l'Italia, soprattutto al Nord e nell'isole, sento pronunciare la mia città con quella "o" larga che mi fa rabbrividire.
Eppure in tv o al cinema (no che non siano soggetti da errori) non ho mai sentito quella "ò" aperta, così come la "o" chiusa di Como, che quì a Roma pronunciamo Còmo.

Sono concordo e concorro ;-) con Necsus sul toscano che poi riguardo alla pronuncia delle vocali è praticamente uguale al romano.

Nuvola 

P.S. Scusatemi per la "o" chiusa, ma non conosco il tasto relativo


----------



## primo_cerchio

il toscano oggi come oggi è soloun dialetto dell'italiano!

anche se un vi garba punto!


----------



## moodywop

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> il toscano oggi come oggi è soloun dialetto dell'italiano!
> 
> anche se un vi garba punto!


 
Ehi! Non esageriamo! Stiamo parlando solo della *pronuncia *dell'italiano: se debba ritenersi corretta solo la pronuncia toscana riportata nei dizionari o anche quella, leggermente diversa, delle altre regioni, come nel caso di _aguzzino._

Se poi vogliamo aprire un discorso sul concetto utilizzato dai linguisti di "varietà regionali dell'italiano" (*non *dialetti), cioè sulle peculiarità, non solo di pronuncia, ma anche di lessico e a volte di grammatica (vedi l'uso del passato remoto), che permettono di identificare delle grandi aree(comprendenti spesso più regioni) con tratti d'uso comuni, allora dobbiamo aprire un altro thread.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Beh! Allora ditemi di Roma.....
> 
> Quando vado in giro per l'Italia, soprattutto al Nord e nell'isole, sento pronunciare la mia città con quella "o" larga che mi fa rabbrividire.
> Eppure in tv o al cinema (no che non siano soggetti da errori) non ho mai sentito quella "ò" aperta, così come la "o" chiusa di Como, che quì a Roma pronunciamo Còmo.
> 
> Sono concordo e concorro ;-) con Necsus sul toscano che poi riguardo alla pronuncia delle vocali è praticamente uguale al romano.
> 
> Nuvola
> 
> P.S. Scusatemi per la "o" chiusa, ma non conosco il tasto relativo



Sapessi come rabbrividisco io quando sento pronunciare "andato" come se fosse scritto "andado"..


----------



## combustion

soulpaolo said:
			
		

> I settentrionali tendono a neutralizzare l'opposizione di timbro chiudendo tutto, i meridionali aprendo tutto. Fidatevi dei toscani a questo proposito


 
Non e' vero! Io sono romagnola e dico Como con la O aperta... in compenso dico Bergamo con la e stretta...
Va be'... Romagna terra di confine!
cecilia


----------



## moodywop

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Sapessi come rabbrividisco io quando sento pronunciare "andato" come se fosse scritto "andado"..


 
Andado? Ho girato parecchio ma non ho mai sentito pronunciare "andato" così. In quale regione l'hai sentito?


----------



## moodywop

combustion said:
			
		

> Non e' vero! Io sono romagnola e dico Como con la O aperta... in compenso dico Bergamo con la e stretta...
> Va be'... Romagna terra di confine!
> cecilia


 
Hai ragione, Cecilia! E poi non è vero che al sud le _e _e le _o_ sono tutte aperte. In molti casi al sud c'è la _é _mentre in Toscana c'è la è: _*léttera*_ vs *lèttera*, ad esempio


----------



## combustion

anche io dico lettera (chiusa)... Ravenna tu come lo dici? Io stretta... ma anche in romagna varia neanche da comune a comune, proprio da quartiere a quartiere!


----------



## moodywop

Anch'io dico Ravenna con la _e _chiusa (ma qui il DOP non ci contraddice ).


Ceci, tu hai mai sentito "andado"? Sembra spagnolo (o un italiano col raffreddore )


----------



## combustion

moodywop said:
			
		

> Anch'io dico Ravenna con la _e _chiusa (ma qui il DOP non ci contraddice ).
> 
> 
> Ceci, tu hai mai sentito "andado"? Sembra spagnolo


 
Mmm... sinceramente la T che sempra D l'ho sentita solamente qua in America... (eheh... il mio compare mi fa sempre dire Yosem'di paaaark... o doyoudah (famosa casa automobilistica di cui scrivo solo la pronuncia per non far pubblicita') per ridersela...)
Forse in Sicilia la pronuncia della T e' leggermente piu' debole, ma non cosi' tanto!


----------



## soulpaolo

"Andado" suona laziale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

soulpaolo said:
			
		

> "Andado" suona laziale.



Esattamente..quindi anche a Roma.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Andado sembra laziale e più in particolare ciociaro, no romano

Non ho mai sentito nessuno romano dire un tale parola.

Così stai dicendo che un bresciano parla come un altro qualsiasi abitante della Lombardia????

Nuvola


----------



## Paulfromitaly

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Andado sembra laziale e più in particolare ciociaro, no romano
> 
> Non ho mai sentito nessuno romano dire un tale parola.
> 
> Così stai dicendo che un bresciano parla come un altro qualsiasi abitante della Lombardia????
> 
> Nuvola



Assolutamente no. Bresciani e Bergamaschi hanno un accento simile, diverso da quello delle altre province Lombarde.
Noi abbiamo una forte inflessione quando parliamo Italiano, una cantilena molto marcata, ma pronunciamo le parole come si scrivono..
Se uno straniero impara l'Italiano in Lombardia, naturalmente lo parla con un accento Lombardo, però in linea di massima riesce a fare una trascrizione corretta delle parole che sente, anche se non le ha mai viste scritte.
Uno straniero che invece ha imparato l'Italiano a Roma piuttosto che in Puglia sbaglia a scrivere la maggior parte dei vocaboli che non ha mai visto in precedenza perchè la pronuncia che ha imparato non corrisponde alla trascrizione e non mi riferisco ad una O aperta o chiusa, ma per esempio a "majone" invece di "maglione" (Romano) o "chesa" invece di "casa" (Pugliese).
Al contrario puoi pronunciare Roma e Como con la O che più ti piace,(così come aguzzino..) ma la trascrizione non cambia.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Uno straniero che invece ha imparato l'Italiano a Roma piuttosto che in Puglia sbaglia a scrivere la maggior parte dei vocaboli che non ha mai visto in precedenza perchè la pronuncia che ha imparato non corrisponde alla trascrizione e non mi riferisco ad una O aperta o chiusa, ma per esempio a "majone" invece di "maglione" (Romano) o "chesa" invece di "casa" (Pugliese).
> Al contrario puoi pronunciare Roma e Como con la O che più ti piace,(così come aguzzino..) ma la trascrizione non cambia.


 
Non mi sembra di essere stata offensiva nella mia risposta.....Quindi non capisco proprio il tono della tua risposta.
Non sono mai stata nè a Bergamo nè a Brescia, ma se sei straniero - in qualunque città tu vada - e vivi tra la gente comune, difficilmente imparerai a parlare bene italiano, perchè oltre all'inflessione e alla pronuncia ci sono le parole dialettali, molto usate anche al nord, che penso non corrispondano molto all'italiano a cui ti riferisci.
E poi magari potresti stupirti, venendo a Roma, che anche noi (e siamo molti sai) pronunciamo maglione così come voi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Non mi sembra di essere stata offensiva nella mia risposta.....Quindi non capisco proprio il tono della tua risposta.
> Non sono mai stata nè a Bergamo nè a Brescia, ma se sei straniero - in qualunque città tu vada - e vivi tra la gente comune, difficilmente imparerai a parlare bene italiano, perchè oltre all'inflessione e alla pronuncia ci sono le parole dialettali, molto usate anche al nord, che penso non corrispondano molto all'italiano a cui ti riferisci.
> E poi magari potresti stupirti, venendo a Roma, che anche noi (e siamo molti sai) pronunciamo maglione così come voi.



Ti assicuro che non volevo essere assolutamente offensivo e concordo col fatto che ovunque uno straniero imparasse l'Italiano, farebbe prorio l'uso di vocaboli dialettali tipici di quella zona, ma non dell' Italiano standard.
Tu hai affermato di "rabbrividire" per come al nord si pronuncia "Roma" e non è che la pronuncia corretta di "maglione" sia quella Lombarda, ma semplicemente quella che prevede il suono "gl" e non "i".


----------



## comeunanuvola

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Tu hai affermato di "rabbrividire" per come al nord si pronuncia "Roma" e non è che la pronuncia corretta di "maglione" sia quella Lombarda, ma semplicemente quella che prevede il suono "gl" e non "i".


 
Va be' che in internet non si percepiscono i toni, ma ovviamente il mio tono era scherzoso.... 
Vivo con dei sardi, se rabbrividissi ogni volta, sarei morta dallo scuotimento !!!!
Però dire che uno straniero a Roma (e in Puglia????) non imparerebbe mai l'italiano standard è un'affermazione di cui ti devi prendere la responsabilità visto che - almeno per Roma - ti stai rivolgendo ad oltre 3 milioni di persone ognuna con un proprio linguaggio, + o - corretto che sia. 

Ho visto che hai risposto all'altra discussione sull'uso del toscano, e che ti sei trovato d'accordo con, mi sembra, Moodywop sul fatto che il voler dichiarare corretta o meno una pronuncia (anche in presenza di un vocabolario) sia per te un atteggiamento di superbia.

E allora dire che uno straniero, a Brescia e non a Roma, imparerebbe sicuramente l'italiano standard, come lo definisci? 

Nuvola


----------



## Paulfromitaly

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Va be' che in internet non si percepiscono i toni, ma ovviamente il mio tono era scherzoso....
> Vivo con dei sardi, se rabbrividissi ogni volta, sarei morta dallo scuotimento !!!!
> Però dire che uno straniero a Roma (e in Puglia????) non imparerebbe mai l'italiano standard è un'affermazione di cui ti devi prendere la responsabilità visto che - almeno per Roma - ti stai rivolgendo ad oltre 3 milioni di persone ognuna con un proprio linguaggio, + o - corretto che sia.
> 
> Ho visto che hai risposto all'altra discussione sull'uso del toscano, e che ti sei trovato d'accordo con, mi sembra, Moodywop sul fatto che il voler dichiarare corretta o meno una pronuncia (anche in presenza di un vocabolario) sia per te un atteggiamento di superbia.
> 
> E allora dire che uno straniero, a Brescia e non a Roma, imparerebbe sicuramente l'italiano standard, come lo definisci?
> 
> Nuvola



Non mi sono spiegato bene allora: non ho detto che a Brescia uno straniero impara l'Italiano standard e a Roma no, anzi ho sottolineato che ovunque imparerebbe un Italiano influenzato dai dialetti e dai regionalismi. Lo stesso succede con qualsiasi lingua, tanto è vero che se hai un pò di orecchio puoi capire dove uno straniero ha imparato l' Inglese da come parla e dal lessico che usa.
La distinzione che volevo fare verte più sulla pronuncia di certe parole nelle varie regioni d'Italia: un conto è affermare che "Roma" si pronuncia con una O aperta o chiusa a seconda della regione di appartenenza ( per me entrambe le pronunce sono corrette e accettabili), un conto è pronunciare "maglione" come se fosse scritto "maiione": questo, secondo me, è scorretto e porta uno straniero che lo sente pronunciare in quel modo a scriverlo nella maniera sbagliata.


----------



## moodywop

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Però dire che uno straniero a Roma (e in Puglia????) non imparerebbe mai l'italiano standard è un'affermazione di cui ti devi prendere la responsabilità visto che - almeno per Roma - ti stai rivolgendo ad oltre 3 milioni di persone ognuna con un proprio linguaggio, + o - corretto che sia.
> 
> Ho visto che hai risposto all'altra discussione sull'uso del toscano, e che ti sei trovato d'accordo con, mi sembra, Moodywop sul fatto che il voler dichiarare corretta o meno una pronuncia (anche in presenza di un vocabolario) sia per te un atteggiamento di superbia.
> 
> E allora dire che uno straniero, a Brescia e non a Roma, imparerebbe sicuramente l'italiano standard, come lo definisci?


 
Vedi, Nuvola, chi di spada(o dizionario) ferisce..... 

E' il discorso che facevo nell'altro thread. Il nostro modo di parlare (pronuncia, accento, timbro di voce) è tutt'uno con la nostra identità personale e culturale. Assieme all'aspetto fisico e all'espressione del viso è come ci presentiamo al mondo. Non riconosciamo gli amici e i parenti già dal "pronto?" al telefono?
Perciò criticare il nostro modo di parlare ci sembra (giustamente) un'offesa alla nostra individualità e alle nostre radici. 

Anch'io non sono d'accordo con Paul. Diciamoci la verità: ormai dilaga l'omologazione, anche linguistica. I miei nipoti (no, non sono nonno! I figli dei miei fratelli!) non conoscono una parola di napoletano ("è volgare", dicono). Parlano un italiano amorfo uguale a quello dei giovani di altre regioni: l'italiano televisivo di "Grande fratello".

Fra gli adulti, anche chi ha un accento più marcato lo smussa quando parla con uno straniero.

Penso che uno straniero possa tranquillamente imparare l'italiano in qualsiasi regione. Elaine lo ha imparato in Sicilia, eppure non mi sembra che faccia errori di ortografia.

Non vorremo mica arrivare agli eccessi (e al ridicolo) di questa ex-"forera" che, tempo fa, ha scritto (traduco perché siamo in SI, ma potete leggere l'originale, zeppo di errori d'inglese, qui):
_Ve lo dico fin d'ora, se pensate di andare a imparare l'italiano al Sud e godervi il Mediterraneo, scordatevelo, perché lì non parlano un buon italiano. Io sono di Milano e non capisco i meridionali quando parlano_


----------



## comeunanuvola

moodywop said:
			
		

> Vedi, Nuvola, chi di spada(o dizionario) ferisce.....
> 
> E' il discorso che facevo nell'altro thread. Il nostro modo di parlare (pronuncia, accento, timbro di voce) è tutt'uno con la nostra identità personale e culturale. Assieme all'aspetto fisico e all'espressione del viso è come ci presentiamo al mondo. Non riconosciamo gli amici e i parenti già dal "pronto?" al telefono?
> Perciò criticare il nostro modo di parlare ci sembra (giustamente) un'offesa alla nostra individualità e alle nostre radici.
> 
> _Ve lo dico fin d'ora, se pensate di andare a imparare l'italiano al Sud e godervi il Mediterraneo, scordatevelo, perché lì non parlano un buon italiano. Io sono di Milano e non capisco i meridionali quando parlano_


 
Beh! Paul non si riferiva proprio alla stessa cosa, per questo mi sono un po' risentita.
Riporto la sua frase perchè non so come si fa un'ulteriore quote:
Prima parla dello straniero a Brescia, poi aggiunge:
_Uno straniero che invece ha imparato l'Italiano a Roma piuttosto che in Puglia *sbaglia a scrivere la maggior parte dei vocaboli* che non ha mai visto in precedenza perchè la pronuncia che ha imparato non corrisponde alla trascrizione e non mi riferisco ad una O aperta o chiusa, ma per esempio a "majone" invece di "maglione" (Romano) o "chesa" invece di "casa" (Pugliese)._

Beh! Non sono permalosa come romana, ma mi sembra un'affermazione (personale) un po' pesante rispetto a chi semplicemente riportava quando indicato nel nostro "benedetto/maledetto" dizionario. 

E poi ho sempre detto che anche noi romani abbiamo qualche piccolo difettuccio di pronuncia ...... (tono auto-ironico)

Beh! Alla "vecchia" forera vorrei dire, che io sono andata diverse volte a Milano, e si, si capisce abbastanza bene l'italiano, ma non si creda, mi è capitato anche lassù di ascoltare involontariamente qualche conversazione e di non capirci nulla. 
Mia zia stessa con le sue vicine parla il "milanese"!!!!
Pensa il povero straniero.....

Quindi evitiamo simili affermazioni... oppure andiamo tutti a "sciacquare i panni in Arno"...... Oddio no, è a Firenze..... !!!! E Manzoni, aspetta di dov'è, mmmm non me lo ricordo..... Forse sarà toscano......   

Va be' io li sciacquo nel biondo Tevere, anche se dubito che vengano su bene!!!!

Nuvola


----------



## Paulfromitaly

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Beh! Alla "vecchia" forera vorrei dire, che io sono andata diverse volte a Milano, e si, si capisce abbastanza bene l'italiano, ma non si creda, mi è capitato anche lassù di ascoltare involontariamente qualche conversazione e di non capirci nulla.
> Mia zia stessa con le sue vicine parla il "milanese"!!!!



Tu puoi non capire persone che parlano il dialetto Milanese e fin qui siamo tutti d'accordo, ma il punto non è quello. 
Se tua zia parla Italiano, la capisci benissimo...
Chi dice "maiione" non lo fa solo quando sta parlando dialetto Romano, ma molto spesso anche quando parla Italiano.


----------



## claudine2006

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> il toscano oggi come oggi è soloun dialetto dell'italiano!
> 
> anche se un vi garba punto!


Concordo. La pronuncia toscana adottata in origine dai dizionari ormai è la pronuncia ITALIANA. 
Naturalmente, vista la forte presenza dei dialetti, le pronunce locali divergono.


----------



## claudine2006

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Beh! Paul non si riferiva proprio alla stessa cosa, per questo mi sono un po' risentita.
> Riporto la sua frase perchè non so come si fa un'ulteriore quote:
> Prima parla dello straniero a Brescia, poi aggiunge:
> _Uno straniero che invece ha imparato l'Italiano a Roma piuttosto che in Puglia *sbaglia a scrivere la maggior parte dei vocaboli* che non ha mai visto in precedenza perchè la pronuncia che ha imparato non corrisponde alla trascrizione e non mi riferisco ad una O aperta o chiusa, ma per esempio a "majone" invece di "maglione" (Romano) o "chesa" invece di "casa" (Pugliese)._
> 
> Beh! Non sono permalosa come romana, ma mi sembra un'affermazione (personale) un po' pesante rispetto a chi semplicemente riportava quando indicato nel nostro "benedetto/maledetto" dizionario.
> 
> E poi ho sempre detto che anche noi romani abbiamo qualche piccolo difettuccio di pronuncia ...... (tono auto-ironico)
> 
> Beh! Alla "vecchia" forera vorrei dire, che io sono andata diverse volte a Milano, e si, si capisce abbastanza bene l'italiano, ma non si creda, mi è capitato anche lassù di ascoltare involontariamente qualche conversazione e di non capirci nulla.
> Mia zia stessa con le sue vicine parla il "milanese"!!!!
> Pensa il povero straniero.....
> 
> Quindi evitiamo simili affermazioni... oppure andiamo tutti a "sciacquare i panni in Arno"...... Oddio no, è a Firenze..... !!!! E Manzoni, aspetta di dov'è, mmmm non me lo ricordo..... Forse sarà toscano......
> 
> Va be' io li sciacquo nel biondo Tevere, anche se dubito che vengano su bene!!!!
> 
> Nuvola


 
Scusami, ma in Puglia non si dice "chesa". Forse l'unico "pugliese" che conosci è Lino Banfi che ha inventato una lingua tutta sua, facendo il verso ad alcuni dialetti che si parlano nei paesini della provincia di Bari al confine con quella di Foggia. 
Saprai che in Puglia esistono 4 dialetti fondamentali completamente diversi (il foggiano, il barese, il tarantino ed il brindisino/leccese), ma ogni paese ha un suo dialetto e, di conseguenza, una sua pronuncia. 
Ciò che ho notato è che in alcune zone d'Italia gli abitanti si sentono così orgogliosi del loro dialetto da parlarlo anche con persone che provengono da zone diverse, con la conseguenza che le difficoltà di comunicazione possono diventare insormontabili.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Se tua zia parla Italiano, la capisci benissimo...


 
Non ho potuto rispondere prima....

Ma ti posso assicurare che, *quando parlo italiano *, capisci benissimo anche e me e anche un paio di milioni di romani....

Comincio a pensare che tu non sia stato mai a Roma e cmq dici questo con molta superficialità visto che quì, ebbene si, c'è anche tanta gente che parla benissimo l'italiano standard che dici te come in qualsiasi altra parte d'Italia, compresa la Pugllia.

Nuvola 

P.s. Per Claudine2006
      Ho visto che mi hai quotato per intero però non ho capito se ti   
      riferissi  a me, visto che quanto ho riportato sui pugliesi erano parole 
      di PaulfromItaly.


----------



## moodywop

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> c'è anche tanta gente che parla benissimo l'italiano standard che dici te come in qualsiasi altra parte d'Italia, compresa la Pugllia.


 
   

Magari potresti spiegarlo anche a questo forero: link  dal momento che ha lasciato intatte le sue generalizzazioni offensive anche dopo il mio intervento. Fare generalizzazioni del genere è particolarmente grave in un forum con tanti iscritti stranieri


----------



## Paulfromitaly

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Non ho potuto rispondere prima....
> 
> Ma ti posso assicurare che, *quando parlo italiano *, capisci benissimo anche e me e anche un paio di milioni di romani....
> 
> Comincio a pensare che tu non sia stato mai a Roma e cmq dici questo con molta superficialità visto che quì, ebbene si, c'è anche tanta gente che parla benissimo l'italiano standard che dici te come in qualsiasi altra parte d'Italia, compresa la Pugllia Puglia.



E' curioso...parliamo la stessa lingua e non ci capiamo. Io faccio un commento relativo *esclusivamente* alla *pronuncia* dell' Italiano in varie regioni e tu mi rispondi come se io avessi affermato che a Roma non siete in grado di parlare correttamente...
Conoscere perfettamente una lingua secondo me vuol dire potersi esprimere  senza commettere errori grammaticali, con proprietà di linguaggio e questa è una prerogativa delle persone che hanno avuto la fortuna di studiare, che leggono molto e che ci tengono ad esprimersi correttamente e *non* è legata in alcun modo alla provenienza di tali persone. Parlare una lingua è un discorso più complesso poichè mentre per la forma scritta le regole grammaticali forniscono un metodo più o meno preciso per affermare che una frase sia corretta o meno, la pronuncia univocamente accettata di un vocabolo non esiste, specialmente per quanto riguarda lingue come l'Inglese dove puoi scrivere lo stesso suono in modi diversi. Se tu avessi l'occasione di visitare regioni diverse della Gran Bretagna, ti accorgeresti che paroline come "bird" o "can't" vengono pronunciate in mille modi  e nessuno si sogna di affermare che un modo è più corretto dell'altro.
L' Italiano, però, non è l'Inglese: puoi avere una vocale aperta o chiusa, una consonante sonora o meno e ogni variante è comunque considerata accettabile, ma non puoi pronunciare un suono codificato come "gl" e trasformarlo in "ii" ( maglione - maiione): questo a mio parere rimane un errore.
Il fatto che Roma abbia 2 milioni di abitanti e che grazie a mamma RAI tutti in Italia capiscano un pò di accento Romano non mi sembra un fatto rilevante: se dovessimo badare ai numeri, chiunque sulla terra dovrebbe capire e parlare il Cinese..


----------



## TimeHP

> L' Italiano, però, non è l'Inglese: puoi avere una vocale aperta o chiusa, una consonante sonora o meno e ogni variante è comunque considerata accettabile, ma non puoi pronunciare un suono codificato come "gl" e trasformarlo in "ii" ( maglione - maiione): questo a mio parere rimane un errore.


 
Riguardo al suono _gl_ ho notato con un paio di amici Toscani, che la pronuncia _ii,_ non è il risultato della parlata dialettale, ma una reale difficoltà a pronunciare il suono. 
Altri amici e conoscenti, invece, Toscani e Laziali, pronunciano senza problema.
Per me, quindi, il suono _ii_ è diventato sinonimo di_ gl. _
Non mi sembra un errore, solo una peculiarità di pronuncia.
Un po' come per una mia cugina che abita a Parigi e prova inutilmente a pronunciare la doppia _rr_ di _birra_ tutte le volte che viene in Italia...__


----------



## sabrinita85

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> puoi avere una vocale aperta o chiusa, una consonante sonora o meno e ogni variante è comunque considerata accettabile, ma non puoi pronunciare un suono codificato come "gl" e trasformarlo in "ii" ( maglione - maiione): questo a mio parere rimane un errore.
> Il fatto che Roma abbia 2 milioni di abitanti e che grazie a mamma RAI tutti in Italia capiscano un pò di accento Romano non mi sembra un fatto rilevante: se dovessimo badare ai numeri, chiunque sulla terra dovrebbe capire e parlare il Cinese..



Sono sono 21 anni che vivo a Roma e ti posso assicurare che siamo in grado di scindere il dialetto dalla lingua italiana quando necessario.
Prova a farti un giro in una università di Roma e prova ad ascoltare un prof. romano che parla italiano: sentirai che non dice "maiione" o "tera" o "voja".
Se invece fai un giro nelle università del nord, che so, tipo a Milano, e senti un prof. milanese che prova a parlare italiano, non solo ti accorgerai che sbaglia la maggior parte degli accenti (érba vs. èrba), ma noterai anche quel tipico tono cantilenante, tipo ubriaco, di cui i romani, fortunatamente, sono sprovvisti.

Il mio caso personale è diverso: so parlare sia romano che italiano alla perfezione, ma non riesco a dire ben marcata la "gl" quindi esce una "ii" un po' più forte, ma che non arriva ad essere una "gl" piena... tutte le volte i miei amici provano a correggermelo e questo dovrebbe illuminarti: noi romani abbiamo tutti una coscienza linguistica che ci fa distinguere quando usare la variante dialettale e quando no.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Uno straniero che invece ha imparato l'Italiano a Roma piuttosto che in Puglia _*sbaglia a scrivere la maggior parte dei vocaboli*_ che non ha mai visto in precedenza perchè la pronuncia che ha imparato non corrisponde alla trascrizione e non mi riferisco ad una O aperta o chiusa, ma per esempio a "majone" invece di "maglione" (Romano) o "chesa" invece di "casa" (Pugliese).


 


			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Se tua zia parla Italiano, la capisci benissimo...(si sta parlando di una zia milanese


 


			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> compresa la Pugllia  Puglia (Errore di battitura-puoi vedere che nei precedenti interventi l'ho scritto bene )





			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> puoi avere una vocale aperta o chiusa, una consonante sonora o meno e ogni variante è comunque considerata accettabile, ma non puoi pronunciare un suono codificato come "gl" e trasformarlo in "ii" ( maglione - maiione): questo a mio parere rimane un errore.
> Il fatto che Roma abbia 2 milioni di abitanti e che grazie a mamma RAI tutti in Italia capiscano un pò di accento Romano non mi sembra un fatto rilevante


 


			
				Moodywop said:
			
		

> Magari potresti spiegarlo anche a questo forero: link  dal momento che ha lasciato intatte le sue generalizzazioni offensive anche dopo il mio intervento. Fare generalizzazioni del genere è particolarmente grave in un forum con tanti iscritti stranieri


 
Scusami ma a scuola ho studiato francese e per mio interesse personale ho studiato lo spagnolo, potresti tradurre per noi il link che hai allegato?
Non ho capito se il "grave" fosse rivolto a me, comunque sono d'accordo visto che ho appositamente risposto con una generalizzazione ad una generalizzazione (.... a Roma.... i pugliesi.....) perchè oltre a tanti stranieri ci sono anche tanti italiani.

Per il resto....

Non ho parlato io di "italiano standard"....

Ho risposto (anzi, non io per l'esattezza), a persone che hanno "chiesto", esclusivamente facendo riferimento al documento ufficiale come il nostro dizionario, non con opinioni personali.....

Dire: ...._Uno straniero che invece ha imparato l'Italiano a Roma piuttosto che in Puglia....._ 
Qualcosa vorrà dire, altrimenti perchè dirlo???? 

Nonostante tutto sono convinta ancora che parliamo la stessa lingua, solo penso che forse si dovrebbero usare termini diversi, da: ..._Se uno straniero impara l'Italiano in *Lombardia*, naturalmente lo parla con un accento Lombardo, però in linea di massima riesce a fare una trascrizione corretta delle parole che sente _e ...._che grazie a mamma RAI tutti in Italia capiscano un pò di accento Romano.....(_da_ *Paulfromitaly*)_

Beh! Non so proprio che dire.....veramente....

Nuvola


----------



## moodywop

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> potresti tradurre per noi il link che hai allegato?


 
(consiglio di moderare i toni, altrimenti c'è il rischio che il thread venga chiuso, se non addirittura cancellato, come è successo al thread sul Medio Oriente nel forum culturale)

Ecco la traduzione della frase:

"Mi è stato detto che la gente delle zone rurali del meridione ha spesso un livello inferiore d'istruzione. Quindi forse [il presunto meridionale, che si è poi rivelato essere un americano di discendenza italiana che mastica appena un po' di dialetto] è semianalfabeta"

Il "grave" non era assolutamente riferito a quello che hai scritto, ma alla citazione che ho tradotto


----------



## Jana337

Vedo che si è un po' taglienti in questo thread. Vi prego di frenarvi un po'. Click (specialmente punto II)! 

Jana


----------



## comeunanuvola

TimeHP said:
			
		

> ....perché la maggioranza degli Italiani - ne sono sicura - vorrebbe estirpare una volta per tutte l'idea che il nord e il sud siano contrapposti.Ciao


 
Concordo con te.

Ho diversi amici al "nord" con i quali gioco spesso su questa cosa degli accenti, però mi adorano e li adoro e non sarà una cosa simile a dividerci.

Purtroppo però a volte l'ignoranza, a volte l'arroganza, a volte anche idee politiche assurde che fomentano certe idee, portano a pensare (e a dire) che si è migliori di altri culturalmente, economicamente, politicamente..... 

Non voglio pensare che a dividerci possano essere degli accenti.

E poi una pèsca non sarà meno dolce se la chiamerò pésca, o un maglione meno caldo se lo chiamerò majone, ma attenti assolutamente all'_*edilizia*_.... lì si rischiano i lavori forzati!!!!! 

Nuvola


----------

